# Nothern Ohio Slot Car Show - 24 Oct



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

:thumbsup: _*AURORA - MODEL MOTORING - CAR CLUB (TM)*_ _*:thumbsup:*_

MODEL MOTORING CAR CLUB PRESENTS(MMCC)

THE BEST IN HO SLOT CARS--CLUB DISPLAY
HO;O;1/32;1/24 CARS PARTS ACCESSORIES
RECENT SHOWS HAVE BEEN ATTENDED BY COLLECTORS FROM OVER
27+ STATES, CANADA, ENGLAND, AND GERMANY
****RICHFIELD QUALITY INN at OHIO TPK EXIT 173****
4742 Brecksville Rd: ROOM DISCOUNT AVAILABLE IN ADVANCE (330-659-6151)
Oct 24th, 2010

ADMISSION $5.00ea, early bird admission $25ea., set up 
SET UP 8:00 A.M.


NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR LOST, STOLEN, OR DAMAGED PROPERTY
PLEASE HELP PROMOTE ON ANY BBS,WEB SITES & SHOWS LISTS, THANKS,
SEND CHECK (OR) M.O. & S.A.S.E. FOR CONFIRMATION TO:
BRAD BENNETT P.O. BOX 13112 FAIRLAWN, OH 44334 or [email protected]


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Always a great way to spend part of the day.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

See you there SCJ, bring a white panoz. Hope B & T will be there with many of the new O to HO cars!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Richfield Ohio Show*

Bob and Tom will be there with O-GOES-HO stuff and more:wave:


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

John,
Are you going to the show in the am? I fly back into town saturday night so hopefully I'll see you there sunday.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I will see you all Sunday in Bitchfield Ohio.









__________________


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

cameraboy5 said:


> John,
> Are you going to the show in the am? I fly back into town saturday night so hopefully I'll see you there sunday.


AM it is.......& it'll take me till PM to get to the other side of the room. See you there.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

XracerHO said:


> See you there SCJ, bring a white panoz. Hope B & T will be there with many of the new O to HO cars!


:thumbsup:


I got you covered X....in more ways then one this time.

SCJ


----------

